# Sikes 12-3-11



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Took my 7yr old son out to Bob Sikes last night. Camera phone pic was bad but the fishing was fun. Only caught and endless amount of white grunts but he had a great time between that and riding his scooter around  
Also ran into FWC in the parking lot when we were packing up to go home. Actually realized he was a neighbor of mine I haven't met. Name is Ben and seemed to be a pretty good guy. Spoke with him about the possible upcoming changes with redfish regulations. He said that it's being discussed and there's a possibility of changes being made where you can keep one over the size limit of current regulations. I would love to see that happen because for me it's always been fairly easy to catch an oversize bull red but not so much a slot one. Anyhow, after having a good time with my son hearing that sure made my night :thumbsup:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

*Slot Red*

I've fished here over 12 years & never even seen a slot red until last Friday's inshore super slam. 
Need to get my grandkids out here for some fishing.

Looks like yor boy was having the time of his life


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great to hear you had more action than i did yesterday.


----------

